# Images downloadable..?



## t.light (Nov 12, 2011)

I posted some Images as attachment for the contest and find these can be downloaded...  Is there a way to prevent this?


----------



## gferdinandsen (Nov 12, 2011)

No, they can be downloaded and it can not be prevented.


----------



## Stu_bert (Nov 12, 2011)

Yup, even on sites which block "Save Image As", the fact that the image is displayed on your browser means it can be "copied", either "brute force" by screen capture, by saving the web page, or looking through your browser cache. Flash, Macromedia and the like make it more difficult but not impossible.

People use various combinations of techniques to protect their IP - lower res images, lower IQ, watermarks, signatures etc.


----------



## t.light (Nov 12, 2011)

maybe IÂ´m a bit too paranoid :-\, but a clickable link looks like invitation... But thanx for the answers!


----------



## Stu_bert (Nov 12, 2011)

Not paranoid at all... protecting your IP is always worth while doing and knowing the risks means you can chose how to balance them. There's no easy answer, it depends on you. Pros and Amateurs are split on how to handle the trade off between presenting something which appeals and wins business, competitions etc, but not too sufficiently good that someone could make money from it. Most stock photos will watermark the stuff on their sites.

My balance of not too high a resolution (max 1024x768), 72 to 100 dpi, jpeg compressed for the web (60%) is what I aim for. I normally add a sig but no watermark. I'm sure there are others on this forum who will give you ideas on what they do, and then you can chose what works for you.


----------

